# Certaineed fiber cement siding



## strehlow const. (Jun 18, 2009)

We completed a 60 unit apartment project in 2003 using Certaineed Fiber Siding. We used the 4X8 panels on the garages and on the patio areas. We used the 8 inch horizontal lap siding (concealel nailing) on the building. 

We dealt directly with the company rep. on all aspects of the project. He was aware of what material we were using, how we were applying and actually saw us appling the product.

With in a year we were experiancing problems. On the lap siding we had a lot of expansion and contraction issues. This situation opens up all the butt joints and also has caused the siding to loosen up. It looks terrible!

The verticle panel bottom edge keeps absorbing water and the paint continues to fail. We originally had the panels with in an inch of the concret slab (remember the rep. saw this and knew we were using the product in this manner). We thought that was the problem. So we went around (at great expense to us) all the garages cutting the siding back and putting a 6 inch PVC "water board" on. The top of the board is beveled and we left a 3/16 caulk joint. We did a perfect paint job. The problem is that we are still having absorbsion problems causing the paint to come off. It is the worst with in 2 feet of the bottom but you can see paint discolorations on all the verticle edges as well.

When we originally painted the building I had the regional ICI paint rep. inspect the job many times and made sure that the paint was applied properly and that the mill thickness exceeded all Certaineed specs.

If you know Certaineed you know that they are of no help!! 

Does any one have these problems. Or better yet has any one filed a claim and won. By the way I have used Hardi-Plank and have not had any of these problems.

I strongly suggest to my contractor peers not to use this product. Using this product has cost me thousands and thousands and is not resolved yet. 

I have been in business 33 years and try hard to do things right. I fell big time screwed by Certaineed. 

Thanks--Craig


----------



## Ranzan (Mar 21, 2009)

I have had several issues with certainteed not really with paint but the expansion and contraction with that stuff is brutal... I just won`t use it anymore.

Fotunately I have never had to file a claim with them.. But I bet it would be a pain in the butt . Just trying to get a Rep to call you back takes forever


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It has done well on my kitchen addition on my house.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

apparently they changed the formula recently 

panel bottoms really should be flashed with metal and left open


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> apparently they changed the formula recently
> 
> panel bottoms really should be flashed with metal and left open


 
Isn't that just commons sense?

I installed a bottom freize board, flashed the top with copper and left my first course of siding up about an inch.


----------



## strehlow const. (Jun 18, 2009)

*certainteed cement board siding*

Thank you all for your comments. I've been reading on other threads on Contractor Talk site about all of the problems many Contractors have been having. The complaints are just like the ones I've had. Shrinkage, cupping ,paint adhesion, nail pull through, etc. Some are getting new material--most (if you know Certainteed) are getting nothing!! There is a lot of chatter that Certainteed has had so many claims that they have (a couple of years ago) changed there manufacturing process. In order for a Company to do this they had to pay out big time claims--ie legal issues. I need to talk to builder's/developers who received full settlements to re-do their buildings. Those guys are out there. By the way---there are also a lot of comments that these same installers have had no problems with Hardi-plank. I will never use Certaineed cement board again. P.S. I have nothing to do with Hardi-plank -- I am just giving you my professional observation. Thanks, Craig


----------



## WESTWARD Renov. (Aug 1, 2009)

*Quandry over the Hardi or Certainteed...*

I've just spent 3 hours going over all the info on this site about the Hardi board siding vs. Certainteed...this site is a life saver. I just finalized a bid to be sent to the client tonight and wanted to check the "scuttle" on the product they are looking at, FiberCement siding. I've done cedar plank & shake, a few others, but this is the first whole house cement project we're doing. I've just preferred to stay away from the cement because of dust, weight, etc. I have personally seen with the Hardi siding that has been installed in my area of New Hampshire, where the lack of gutters and splach back from the water runoff peel the paint right off the Hardi product. There is no warranty for this situation from what the homeowners have said. (Is the stained product better at keeping it together?) I was told that the lumber yards in my area are no longer going to be stocking the Hardi product but they now recommend the Certainteed product line. Whew! SO, with reading the different posts, I'm wondering if my disclaimer on the job's warranty is going to be longer than the 5 page estimate!! ANY thoughts on my quandry? *Tomstruble's* posts seem to show he has his act together...even if he's from NJ. JUST KIDDING Mr. Tom!! I'm a flatlander...a new to NH guy...from good 'ol Sussex Cnty. N.J. I must say "Long live Taylor Ham!! "
OK, I've also heard thru the 'vine that there are a number of mold problems popping up with the install of either product, usually at the bottom 4 to 6 courses....has anyone got any new scuttle on that? Cause, solution, anything? Can ya hear me know? Bueller? Bueller? Thanks for any info guys, gals ...much appreciated. :confused1:


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

WESTWARD Renov. said:


> OK, I've also heard thru the 'vine that there are a number of mold problems popping up with the install of either product, usually at the bottom 4 to 6 courses....has anyone got any new scuttle on that? Cause, solution, anything? Can ya hear me know? Bueller? Bueller? Thanks for any info guys, gals ...much appreciated. :confused1:


Only times I have heard about surface "mold" problems on the first few rows/courses was from either rain splashup or sprinklers/misters .

Just my 2 cents


----------



## WESTWARD Renov. (Aug 1, 2009)

I was told the mold was not an exterior surface mold, that it was located behind the cement board inbetween the vapor barrier and the sheathing or the vapor barrier and the cement board....


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

WESTWARD Renov. said:


> I was told the mold was not an exterior surface mold, that it was located behind the cement board inbetween the vapor barrier and the sheathing or the vapor barrier and the cement board....


I don't claim to know everything but USUALLY I would beleive the moisture was trapped behind to begin with or intrusion was allowed from improper installation and/or sealing.

Why only the bottom might have to do with moisture intruding higher up being trapped at the bottom again piss poor sealing. Say from a window sill or something.

HONESTLY haven't done a bagillian feet of installation to have experienced this or know the excact cause.


----------



## banditman (Aug 27, 2009)

CertainTeed has been trying to throw me off for 5 years I am still fighting don't stop keep driving the issues if we stop we will never win how can we start a class action lawsuit? Anyone know??


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a slew of houses with cosmetic problems. It was the smooth beaded with little waffle patterns everywhere. Two homeowners raised sand about it. I went to Certainteed and they paid to replace it all with grain faced straight lap. They paid dearly. I understand that the builder I was working for had more problems after I left. Not my problem. I used the materail that he speced.


----------



## jumbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Strehlow, why dont you have anything to do with Hardi?


----------



## strehlow const. (Jun 18, 2009)

Among the reasons that I brought my problems with CertainTeed and their cement board product to this message board are: I wanted to let other Contractors know that they should be very reluctant about using this product (no one needs more headackes); do NOT over sell this procuct to customers; my experience with their warranty process is terrible (this is true not only in their siding product, and I'm getting feed up with this behavior that they get by with); I wanted to hear if anyone found a "easy"solution to solve this problem; and if there are enough problems with this product a lawyer would see that there are grounds for a class action lawsuit. I believe very strongly that there are grounds, but the difficulty is finding those people. Of course, any one could hire a lawyer, start a proceeding, depose CertainTeed for all customer complaints and then use those records as a foundation for a class action lawsuit. An ambitions attorney could see the huge financial rewards of getting involved in this action. By the way this is the reason I just received papers regarding a class action against Trex Decking for alledged defective produts. 
Thanks, craig


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

We had a a 8" certainteed fiber cement job get wavy on one side of the house. Thanks to the factory rep we know what we did wrong. He found 3 nails that were an 1/8" too low on the whole south side.:whistling


----------



## kylemfk (Nov 1, 2006)

smeagol said:


> We had a a 8" certainteed fiber cement job get wavy on one side of the house. Thanks to the factory rep we know what we did wrong. He found 3 nails that were an 1/8" too low on the whole south side.:whistling


 
lol, how do they sleep at night!!


----------



## Rickle (Aug 24, 2009)

Condensation behind the panels would be my only guess with out more info.

It's use a lot in my area and I have never seen a problem with it.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

jtpro said:


> I don't claim to know everything but USUALLY I would beleive the moisture was trapped behind to begin with or intrusion was allowed from improper installation and/or sealing.
> 
> Why only the bottom might have to do with moisture intruding higher up being trapped at the bottom again piss poor sealing. Say from a window sill or something.
> 
> HONESTLY haven't done a bagillian feet of installation to have experienced this or know the excact cause.



Usually from what ive seen before its like you said water getting in around a window, running behind the wrap and pooling at the bottom where it cant get out.


----------

